# what is it?



## wvbottlehead (Aug 6, 2005)

Found this while diggin, I first saw the female end stickin up I thought it was a piece of terra - cotta sewer pipe. It's 10 inches long, opening goes from 4" down to 3". Maybe an adapter for a chimney flue? I know it's not valuable but I can't chuck it - yet.
 Thanks


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 6, 2005)

nuther pic


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 6, 2005)

1 more


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 6, 2005)

it is a reduction fitting for a sewer tile connection. looks like an real old one ,salt glazed!!


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Thanks Diggerjeff, yeah it's saltglazed, I've never seen saltglazed sewer pipe , I found it behind an 1830 house.

 Thanks,
 Frank


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 7, 2005)

What part of WV are you from Frank?
 I also live in WV 
 I started digging for marbles now I would like to dig up other treasures...lol


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Sandycattzz I'm in Berkeley co., Hedgesville area.


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm in Sistersville and just starting to pillage the area...LOL!


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 7, 2005)

Good luck, goods should be aplenty up there!  [8D]


----------

